# Where have all the good members gone?



## passthebottle (Dec 14, 2008)

I enjoy reading posts from all members new and old. Recently took a trip back into the archives of the forumn- back 200 or so pages into the " before 1900" section, back to Dec. 2004. Well I was surprized to find alot of members who had made a big contribution to the forumn that we don't hear from anymore who"s posts I really enjoyed reading. Members , just to name a few, like Bottleman,walkingstick, Caretaker Maine, sweetrelease,Bearswede the list goes on........


----------



## glass man (Dec 14, 2008)

IF I RAN THEM OFF,I AM SORRY. STILL SEE SWEETRELEASE A GOOD DEAL AND YEP GOOD REMARKS! WE SHOULD HAVE ABN REUNION DAY,WHERE ALL MEMBERS EVER JOINED COME ON AT ONCE AND SCRAMBLE ALL DAY LONG TO GET A LITTLE SOMEN ON HERE,THAT WOULD BE FUN,THE MEMBER THAT GETS THE LAST STATEMENT IN AT EXACTLY 12 MIDNIGHT WINS THE ABN AWARD,A PLASTIC STATUE OF A BOTTLE!YOUR STATEMENTS CAN ONLY BE 1O WORDS OR LESS OR SOME BIGMOUTH LIKE ME WILL GET ON AND FILIBUSTER TILL MIDNIGHT! OR SOME SUCH PLAN.DANG THAT PLASTIC BOTTLE WOULD LOOK GREAT IN MY CLOSET![8D]  I KNOW I SOUND CRAZY SOMETIMES,BUT I WOULD LIKE TO SEE HOW YALL WOULD SEEM IF YALL HAD BEEN RAISED BY A PACK OF WOVERINES!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 14, 2008)

what ever happen to big kitty?    rhona


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 14, 2008)

i'm still kickin[]! lol, he,he


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 14, 2008)

The good members probably fufilled thier goals and then returned to thier important lives. We "not so good" members are stuck here in forum purgatory with no place to go[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello [passthebottle]  I have also gone back as far as I know how to get.  Some of the posts are fantastic for leaning, and I am still trying to do that.  I am new at this ABF but there isn't enough told on how to get there.  Anyway I appreciate those the do take the time to fill us with interest.  RED Matthews


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 14, 2008)

> I'm still here...


 
 I seem to remember you went underground for a while and then re-appeared Lobey. Statute of limitations???


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 14, 2008)

Like Gunther and Lobey, I too am stuck here in this purgatory forum to relish in others finds until something opens up for me to dig or should I say that I open up something(said hole in ground) when the opportunity presents itself.[]

 Doug


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 14, 2008)

"The good the bad and the kicked off".Thats what this thread should have be called [] I haven't been here that long, but I must say its been a wild & crazy  ride! I'm all better now [:-]Ask lobey he can tell ya.[8D]

 Since I'm typing now, I am going to tell you about the pit I dug today.Because I'm to tired to go start another thread.
  We dug a brick liner today,I call it "The Blob & The Monkey hole"
  Because thats all that was in this privy.Some days you have to take what you get,and move on.I think the monkey was sign,I just haven't figured it out yet.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 14, 2008)

Script blob


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 14, 2008)

Please to meet you hope you guess my name.Cuz whats puzzling you is the nature of my game.
 I'm a monkey man.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow you do know me well Mr L.  got to suppress or else theres a mess.[8D]


----------



## glass man (Dec 14, 2008)

i'll be here babbling to MESELF when i am 84! i love you not worth a @#$% members too! ME AND MY WOVERINE FAMILY WANT TO COME TO ALL YALL'S HOUSES AND GNAW ON A LEG,WE LOVES ALL YALLS![8D]


----------



## ajohn (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow,sounds like I missed all the fun.
 But really,I have learned a lot since I've joined this site.Not just bottles,I've always been anti-computer.When my son moved in with me last year,I had to get one for his school work.He showed me some bottles on a site,and it was all over.Every once(I have no idea what I just did)Every once in a while I will catch someone in my family looking at me while I'm pecking(thats what they call my typing)and they'll be shaking their heads .They say it doesn't look natural.I tell them I'm putting aside my predjudices and educating myself!They say it still don't look natural.Poo on them,let them laugh.I enjoy learning about bottles,and other stuff too!
 I thank all of you who take the time to answer questions and offer other links to do research.This is a cool bottle site!
                                                                 Thank You,Anthony-John


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 14, 2008)

As you know, I'm new here, still getting my feet wet, I've never even belonged to a forum before, but since my life revolves around bottles, I figured I'd fit right in. I must say I don't feel I deserve "supermember" status yet!!!
 Being a newbie here, and an otherwise sensitive guy, I pray I'm not contaminating ABN with my participation! If anyone is losing interest because they see I'm logged in, please let me know, and I'll bug off. I don't want to be a nuisance or a bore. I know many of you here know a lot more than me about bottles, and you have developed a close relationship with each other, which I think is a beautiful thing, and as time passes and threads come and go, I hope to develop this sense of familiarity with you all, as well as learn a thing or two! I'm sure I have some interesting contributions to make here, even if this is not one of them! So to Passthebottle and all the other veteran members, I humbly request that you give some of us newcomers a chance, too.. and some advice sometimes.. "Bottley Yours," Charlie


----------



## glass man (Dec 14, 2008)

CHARLIE MY MAN YOU ARE COOL IN MY BOOK!YOU BELONG HERE AS MUCH AS ANYBODY![ PROBABLY MORE ,THAN ME!] SIT BACK,TYPE ,LEARN, AND HAVE A GROOVEY TIME![8D] THATS WHAT WE HERE FOR! BOTTLES AND EACH OTHER![] JAMIE


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey charlie its not to hard to fit in with these guys. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah what G man & Tony said.
   This is not a collage fraternity, no hazing involved [] Here is my advise to you,(just be your self) if people don't like it to bad.  Hey! I made it this far  [8D] it would be boring if everyone liked everyone anyway.  Rick


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 14, 2008)

..just be myself, ehh??? hmmm that's a bit of a balmy notion, now isn't it??[8|] 

 Okay, I'll give it a try.. and thanks folks for the replies, I feel special again.. for a few hours max..


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey,  you lurking at me ????


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 14, 2008)

Southern Maine Diver and Cowseatmaize are some goodies that havent been around much.  Those were some fun posts.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 14, 2008)

There are a lot more people that read this forum than actually post on it. A lot of people chose not to get involved for various reasons. Several older members have signed up under different names and still use the forum. You never know who might be reading your posts. I heard rumour that Obama has quite a nice historic flask collection[]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 14, 2008)

> I'm a monkey man.


 
 Known fact Rick but whats that in your hand?????  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Ben... Cap...

 Some members may have been offended by political comments... or bad mouthed and disrespected by another forum member...  [>:][>:][>:]

 Now that the election is over, we may be able to get away from politics and concentrate more on bottles... digging, diving, finding and collecting.[:-]

 Nuff said,

 Wayne


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 15, 2008)

what my other hand? a blob top [8D]


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 15, 2008)

Actually I ate them, I am a cannibal you know...


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 15, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> ....always had that feeling about you Tig. well being eaten is better than leaving a public forum because they may have been offended by a silly politico thread. take a lesson from me boys ignore everthing and concerntrate on the bottle topics.[]
> 
> Hey Tigman, any idea if the Thompson Rod and Gun Club is still open? Was thinking about looking up some old friends


 

 I ate them too....


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 15, 2008)

not my area Lobes.  Thompson is out of the way really, although ever now and then I do go cellar hunting around there...

 I always thought it was funny how much of a fantasy land these forums are for some people... I just enjoy enjoy talking bottles and shooting the poo, that what these things are all about, right?


----------



## glass man (Dec 15, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> not my area Lobes.  Thompson is out of the way really, although ever now and then I do go cellar hunting around there...
> 
> I always thought it was funny how much of a fantasy land these forums are for some people... I just enjoy enjoy talking bottles and shooting the poo, that what these things are all about, right?


 YEP ! TO BORROW A SONG LINE FROM THE OLE SUPERTRAMP SONG"RIGHT,RIGHT,YOU BLOODY WELL RIGHT,YOU GOT A BLOODY RIGHT TO SAY"![] YOU CAN WALK A MILE IN MY SHOES ,BUT DON'T THROW THEM AT ME THEN! JUST "THROWING" THIS OUT FOR ALL TO ENJOY!


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 15, 2008)

Write your problems down in detail,
  Take them to a higher place.
  You've had your cry, no I shouldn't say wail.
  In the meantime hush your face.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 15, 2008)

That what I said a few post back, but you don't listen to me Lobe.[8D]
   "If this is the matrix im goin in!"

 Also,if I were to be my "true" self, I would be banned form every  forum on the internet highway.  gotta  keep it real.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 16, 2008)

*WHERE HAVE ALL THE GOOD MEMBERS GONE *
_words and music by Pete Seeger
 performed by Pete Seeger and Tao Rodriguez-Seeger
_
 Where have all the good members gone?
 Long time passing
 Where have all the good members gone?
 Long time ago
 Where have all the good members gone?
 Girls have picked them every one
 When will they ever learn?
 When will they ever learn?

 Where have all the young girls gone?
 Long time passing
 Where have all the young girls gone?
 Long time ago
 Where have all the young girls gone?
 Taken husbands every one
 When will they ever learn?
 When will they ever learn?

 Where have all the young men gone?
 Long time passing
 Where have all the young men gone?
 Long time ago
 Where have all the young men gone?
 Gone for soldiers every one
 When will they ever learn?
 When will they ever learn?

 Where have all the soldiers gone?
 Long time passing
 Where have all the soldiers gone?
 Long time ago
 Where have all the soldiers gone?
 Gone to graveyards every one
 When will they ever learn?
 When will they ever learn?

 Where have all the graveyards gone?
 Long time passing
 Where have all the graveyards gone?
 Long time ago
 Where have all the graveyards gone?
 Covered with flowers every one
 When will we ever learn?
 When will we ever learn?


----------



## glass man (Dec 16, 2008)

GOOD ONE WILKIE!


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 17, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> GOOD ONE WILKIE!


 Thanks, that song was stuck in my head the whole day after reading that post.  crap..............it's back![]


----------

